# BFP 2nd attempt IUI!!



## looby13 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there,

Although I've dipped in and out of this website over the course of our journey, this is my first post so if I'm not using the correct abbreviations etc, please be patient lol!!

Had our second round of IUI with Clomid and Pregnyl beginning of this month.  Tested a day earlier than I should have (don't know how I waited that long!!) and there it was a BFP!!  Couldn't believe it and didn't get much sleep that night so tested again the following morning - same result OMG!!!

I rang the clinic thinking that I may have to go for blood tests to confirm but no, I've been booked in for a scan in a couple of weeks - can't believe it another 2WW this is torture!!

Have since tested again (yes I know, I'm obsessed!!) and still BFP.  Have a couple of tests left and am trying really hard to resist the temptation to carry on testing.

Would love to hear from anybody either going through the same process or having gone through the same process.  We're both just so nervous about the whole thing, have been TTC for almost 3 years now so just can't quite believe this is happening!!

Good luck to everybody going through the IUI process, hopefully I'm one of the success stories  

xx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey there,

just read your post sorry i cant help but -  i'm about to start iui soon and your post really made me smile congrations on your   hun xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Looby, many congratulations you must be on   I am currently on my 3rd and final IUI 2ww, and hope &   I am as lucky as you test date next Friday!  Enjoy the next 8 months xxx


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

thats brilliant news, i love to hear that IUI can and does work. congratulations!!

I'm on my 2nd one this month, hopefully doing the deed next friday all going well and needed some good news like that to get me in the right positive frame of mind. 

really am chuffed for you. x


----------



## littleblackdress (Dec 31, 2007)

Looby - Huge congratulations on your BFP, well done,  

i just wanted to say,  i also got a bfp on 2nd iui last month after 6 years of ttc, I am now nearly 9 weeks.  you sound just like me,  i tested 2 days early and couldnt believe it when it came up with a line,  i went on to do another 5    we did have ours confirmed at the hospital though and then a scan 2 weeks later to check for a heartbeat.  We had a 2nd scan yesterday and i cant believe in 2 weeks it had gone from a "blob" to a tiny baby with arms and legs kicking about.  Amazing. 

If you want to ask me anything at all, ask away. 

sending you lots of      

good luck to cakebake, waiting patiently & caz   

emma xxx


----------



## looby13 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there,

thank you all sooo much for your well wishes, still feel like I'm in a bit of a dreamworld and this is happening to somebody else - keep thinking I'm gonna wake up from this lovely dream!!

Hi Littleblackdress, huge congratulations to you too  It's lovely to hear from somebody in the same position, we'll have to keep comparing notes, you might wish you hadn't offered yourself up for questions lol!!!

I've been a little worried the last couple of days, keep getting sharp pains on either side of my groin, around the area where my ovaries would be.  Was going to call the clinic but I have no other symptoms and have done a further 2 tests (this is costing me a fortune!!) and they've both come back with a strong positive result.

After searching the internet to try to get some reassurance, it sounds like I have round ligament pain?  I have to say that most places say you get this in your second trimester but I'm only 4 weeks if you go by my insem date? Anyway, I feel sufficiently reassured but am going to try extra hard to take it easy, just can't afford to take any risks.  Just wish my scan date would come around a bit quicker.  Littleblackdress, I bet you felt loads better after your's, especially your second one, what I would give to be that little bit further on.

Anyway, I'm sending loads of luck to cakebake, waitingpatiently and caz24     Glad I've been able to offer a bit of hope to you all, I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well for you too.

Take care!

xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations hun! Fab news.

Come and join us BFP and mother's of babes on here ...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158434.405

We have some new bumps and some old bumps and some new babies and some older babies.

We'd love to see you there and share your wonderful journey! Hope scan comes round quick and you get an awesome feeling of seeing that flashing heartbeat 

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey looby13,

I have also just had a BFP from my second IUI, I had my insemination on the 1st of March and I have a scan booked for next wednesday. I am currently addicted to taking pregnancy tests, hubby went mad as I spent another £12 on one this morning! But after years of only seeing negative tests I just cant help myself! We didn't expect this cycle to work as my 1 follicle (always usually have 2) took ages to grow and hubbys sperm count was only 2 million (usually about 85million) so it was a big shock!

I have also been having mild pains but I have been reasured that they are normal and generally they're due to things growing and stretching.

Take Care
xxx


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

congrats ladies on your bfp  

just wondering if you could help me and answer a few questons,i had my first iui on monday 23rd march,was meant to be having icsi but due to not producing enough follicles it was cancelled,since having it done been getting AF type pains every morning  ,was just wondering if this is normal?? and when did you ladies start to notice any early pregnancy signs or symptoms??

thanks,love nik xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Nik,

I got AF type pains a few days before my test day but everybody is different. They could be implantation pains but as I've learnt there is no right or wrong way to feel at this point and you cant ever tell whats really going on down there until test day. So try to take it easy and relax as there isn't much you can do at the moment apart from wait and you don't want to stress yourself out by worrying. Best of luck, sending you   and 

Claire
xxx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats to all you BFP  we are 14 days tomoorow, after bastin (16th March) so worried convinced these AF pains are real ones but hoping they are something getting settled      ^pray

anyone who needs to chat to keep sane whilst waiting - I am all ears
xx


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi ladies,

after my insem which was monday 23rd,the nurse gave me a testing date of the 10th april which is 18days later,and from what i can gather everybody else has been given 14days like you would expect.... do you think i should test next monday or tuesday as that will be 14days.

thanks,love nik xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey nik,

I'd give the clinic a call and ask why they have said 18 days. The nurse could have got mixed up or there could be a specific reason.

x


----------

